# BOW DOWN MORTALS... (Veyron SuperSport CARBON Edition!)



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*FOK!!!!!*

*That's all I could say when I laid eyes upon this EPIC vehicle!*










































































*I truly would not know how to contain myself if this was parked in my garage as mine...*


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

does bugatti manufacture its own switchgear or does it source them from a 3rd party? i'm just wondering, since i'll never be able to afford/drive one, might i be able to experience the touch/feel of similar switches in a lesser car?


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome car!

As far as the internet is concerned I think we could be looking at the new chrome M3 !!!!


----------



## ghs235 (Nov 3, 2009)

Boring pedals in this awsome car. This car could look even better in all white carbon fiber.


----------



## EnterTheDragon (Sep 7, 2009)

*OMFG THAT'S HOOTTTTTTTTTTTT*

I like the rear hatch on this much more than the standard Veyron

But I think it would look better in two-tone -- some CF, some non-CF


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

The 64 million dollar question: can that carbon fiber body make the Veyron float?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Boring looking car and honestly, all that weight just doesn't sound fun. Fast yes. But a big, heavy, fast VW just doesn't float my boat.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

With all due respect... HEAVY or NOT... It is the fastest street-legal vehicle on the Planet. 

I would much rather have all that sound and heat insulation protecting my ass and ears.

And the simple fact that you can put your right foot down while holding a cell phone and normal speaking voice and crush anything worth mentioning...

Boring and Veyron is like oil and water... simply do NOT mix.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Boile said:


> The 64 million dollar question: can that carbon fiber body make the Veyron float?


hahahahahahaaha!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

I just don't like the look of carbon fiber that much. On a car like that, why not just use the carbon to save weight but then paint it a proper color like F1 does. Perhaps that's an option but I sure as heck wouldn't pay extra to have the strange carbon look. The car turns enough heads as it is, you don't have to go "weird" with it.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

ghs235 said:


> This car could look even better in all white carbon fiber.


Now _that_ I'd like to see!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

TXSTYLE said:


> With all due respect... HEAVY or NOT... It is the fastest street-legal vehicle on the Planet.


With all due respect, its the fastest production vehicle made by a large (VW) manufacturer. There are plenty of street driven vehicles that would wipe the floor with a Veyron. It may have 1000 hp, its too damn heavy.

And its ugly as sin - the Bugatti horse collar grill doesn't look right on a modern vehicle. Its like the car was designed, and then afterward they tried to fit the grill. The rest of the car isn't that great looking either. The only way I'd buy one is if I owned just about every other exotic and classic car first, and still extra money I couldn't figure out how to spend, but I'm unlikely to ever have the billions necessary.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I saw that amazing car on Friday too (your pics are great, BTW)... did you sit in it? I did. 

- Mike


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Emission said:


> I saw that amazing car on Friday too (*your pics are great, BTW*)... did you sit in it? I did.
> 
> - Mike


Very nice indeed.
The pics were taken with a Nikon D3 w/ 24mm/f2.8 lens.
I don't think that's TXSTYLE' style. He's more a camera phone type of guy. Not that there's anything wrong with that... 

Oh, and by the way, they were digitally signed by a Drew Phillips. Friend of yours? :rofl:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Boile said:


> Very nice indeed.
> The pics were taken with a Nikon D3 w/ 24mm/f2.8 lens.
> I don't think that's TXSTYLE' style. He's more a camera phone type of guy. Not that there's anything wrong with that...
> 
> Oh, and by the way, they were digitally signed by a Drew Phillips. Friend of yours? :rofl:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Too funny, I had lunch with Drew yesterday - he's a co-worker and a good friend. This makes a funny story.

- Mike


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> With all due respect, its the fastest production vehicle made by a large (VW) manufacturer. There are plenty of street driven vehicles that would wipe the floor with a Veyron. It may have 1000 hp, its too damn heavy.


With all due respect, the Veyron is the fastest "real" car in the world. What I mean by that is a large (VW) manufacturer took the time to design a complete vehicle with all its systems. Engine, transmission, etc. are unique to this car and by far it's the fastest TOTAL package. There may be other cars out there claiming (or actually having) a higher top speed, but all of them are kit cars compared to the Veyron. It may not be the most beautiful car ever made, but it's certainly the most excessive, and I mean that in a good way. Once they quit making them, I'm not sure anything else will ever really unseat it.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> And its ugly as sin - the Bugatti horse collar grill doesn't look right on a modern vehicle. Its like the car was designed, and then afterward they tried to fit the grill. The rest of the car isn't that great looking either. The only way I'd buy one is if I owned just about every other exotic and classic car first, and still extra money I couldn't figure out how to spend, but I'm unlikely to ever have the billions necessary.


+1, I understand its a great sports car but the front just looks retarded with the horse shoe grill. The rear is not bad though.
I rather have that engine sit in a nice porsche.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Boile said:


> Very nice indeed.
> The pics were taken with a Nikon D3 w/ 24mm/f2.8 lens.
> *I don't think that's TXSTYLE' style. He's more a camera phone type of guy.* Not that there's anything wrong with that...
> 
> Oh, and by the way, they were digitally signed by a Drew Phillips. Friend of yours? :rofl:


Well... FYI... If and when the need arises, I do have a couple of cameras that can do the job just fine thanks. 










Of course the cell phone is always more handy.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Kzang said:


> +1, I understand its a great sports car but the front just looks retarded with the horse shoe grill. The rear is not bad though.
> I rather have that engine sit in a nice porsche.


The engine make a ton of power (for a production motor), but I'd rather hear the scream of a high rpm NA motor like a V-8 Ferrari, a new M3, or even a 911 GT3. The ride I had in a Ferrari 360 CS wasn't the fastest car I've ever been in, but it was the most exhilarating, like a side-by-side crotch rocket.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

cwsqbm said:


> The engine make a ton of power (for a production motor), but I'd rather hear the scream of a high rpm NA motor like a V-8 Ferrari, a new M3, or even a 911 GT3. The ride I had in a Ferrari 360 CS wasn't the fastest car I've ever been in, but it was the most exhilarating, like a side-by-side crotch rocket.


How do you know the ride in a Veyron doesn't surpass that?


----------

